# Illustrator / Rechteck



## Lukas (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich ein Rechteck zeichne, dass einen Rahmen hat, und innen transparent ist?

Ich will dieses aber nicht mit einer Kontur machen.

Vielen Dank!

Lukas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Mai 2008)

Sollten solche Grundlagen nicht im Handbuch erklaert werden?
Bei einem Programm dieser Preisklasse sollte man sowas doch erwarten koennen.

Und sowas sollte doch bei Illustrator recht einfach zu machen sein. In Inkscape ist es ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## Lukas (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das Buch schon x mal durchgeblättert. Ich finde es nicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt im Buero waer koennt ich's checken. Meine Kollegin hat das drauf.
Mach doch mal einen Rechtsklick auf das Rechteck. Gibt's da im Kontextmenue was fuer Farbe und Rahmen? Da ist's auf jeden Fall in Inkscape.


----------



## ink (8. Mai 2008)

Moin
Erstell einfach ein Rechteck mit Kontur (andere Farbe als das Quadrat), dann
auf Objekt -> Umwandeln, über Fenster -> Pathfinder das Fly-Out Menü auf
die Arbeitsfläche holen, Verdeckte Flächen entfernen anklicken und das innere Quadrat löschen.

mfg

edit: Stell die Füllfarbe beim Quadrat gleich auf Transparent und dann auf Umwandeln, dann sparst du dir den Kram mit
dem Pathfinder (manchmal steht man auf dem Schlauch )


----------

